
This Algorithm Taught Itself to Animate a Still Photo - donnemartin
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/researchers-taught-a-machine-how-to-generate-the-next-frames-in-a-video
======
kafkaesq
Yet as the article points out, the algorithm didn't "train itself" to do
anything. It was quite meticulously trained by its researchers.

